# ZoneAlarm SecuritySuite blocks my internet access



## sherder (Oct 22, 2004)

I bought ZA Security Suite 5.1.001.000 after endless terrible problems with Norton. Because the Norton had been downloaded I went to the store and got ZA on an actual disc. My system is Dell Dimension 8100 Pentium 4 1300MHz running Windows 2000 Professional, so I deliberately bought the 2005 ZA suite since it is not optimised for XP and some users had thought the problem with my Norton was that it had been optimised for XP.
I like the ZA but if I have it set to start automatically when I boot up the computer, it won't allow me to connect to the internet. I use a local ISP, DSL "broadband". I have to start the computer, open the browser (Explorer) and then activate ZA. That's a hassle I could maybe even tolerate but even so, after being online for a while (sometimes seconds, sometimes many minutes), I lose the connection and cannot reconnect unless I turn off ZA. But then I'm not protected. The ZA User Forum shows that this is a very common problem and I have gone through all the "fixes" that are specified there. All the programs I use are placed in my Trusted Zone, I have placed all the right DNS servers in the Trusted Zone, I have permitted incoming and outgoing ping (some users suggested it was a "dropped heartbeat" issue), but nothing works. If anyone has had a similar problem or knows of a fix please let me know. I'm GETTING DESPERATE


----------



## tummypony86 (Mar 28, 2005)

http://www.monroecc.edu/depts/mccathome/vpn_zonealarm2_instructions.htm


----------



## shawnwilliams (Jan 4, 2005)

I would suggest you open the dos prompt and try this :

ping 127.0.0.1 - if you get a ping transmit error 65 then it is definitely due to zone alarm - you can uninstall/reinstall it yourself. That would do. 

If the ping transmit error does not occur then you may have to call zone alarm tech support


----------

